# How many Oceans are there?  ... Names?



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

This isn't a trick question ......   I learned something new yesterday,   and wanted to share.
The world keeps changing,  and the answer may surprise you as it did me.  

What's your answer??


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

Well I always thought 5, but there must be more or you wouldn't be asking us to guess...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Well I always thought 5, but there must be more or you wouldn't be asking us to guess...



Can you name them Holly?   ... .... and Yes,   there are 5

....and No.5  came into existence in 2000.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

1. Atlantic Ocean
2. Arctic
3.Indian
4.Pacific
5.Southern


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

The thing is Bonnie, we were always taught 5 oceans 7 seas... and the 5 we were taught were...

the first 4 in my list and the Antarctic Ocean , whch is 2000 was renamed the Southern Ocean, but I don't know why..


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Okay ... smarty pants!!! 






I just learned about the Southern Ocean last night .... in a 6th grade geography test!  ...  lol


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Here's this:  https://www.thoughtco.com/the-new-fifth-ocean-1435095

 ... but I still am baffled.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Here's this:  https://www.thoughtco.com/the-new-fifth-ocean-1435095
> 
> ... but I still am baffled.


   so am I because even at school we were taught there was 5 and that included the Antarctic  Ocean, which seems to have had it's name changed in 2000 to _Southern_ and being announced as a ''new ocean''...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> so am I because even at school we were taught there was 5 and that included the Antarctic  Ocean, which seems to have had it's name changed in 2000 to _Southern_ and being announced as a ''new ocean''...



Exactly ._.. ?????   ....just  _glad I'm not in school anymore..  hehe


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Must have been baffling for Cartographers in the very early days of exploration and map-making


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

peramangkelder said:


> Must have been baffling for Cartographers in the very early days of exploration and map-making



The future will make it simple   .... one ocean for the entire planet ...  World Ocean


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

When you stop and think about it there are huge land masses surrounded by great volumes of seawater which swirl around the land masses. World Ocean....sounds good to me and wouldn't that simplify geography in schools? No more Ocean names to learn other than World Ocean. I like that. We are all citizens of the World aren't we and our perceived differences are blurring all the time.


----------

